# acting strange



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

hi guys.. seems like my tiel lost some trust or something..he was fully tame and happy but now for some reason he opens his beak when my hand gets close to him... reminds me of the time i first got him.. a bit skittish.. he still loves scraches and eats out of my hand.. but why is he opening his beak? 
thanx


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

also bit me today when i was feedin him millet grains from my hand... never does that


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old is he?


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

8 months..


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

i just noticed a lot of feathers on the bottom of his cage..i think he is molting..might that be the reason?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea they can get really moody when moulting


----------



## half-moon (Aug 15, 2012)

I'd say it is cause of the moult. My cockatiel, Solo, gets like that- cause he doesnt want me touching all his pin feathers. He will get nicer again when he is done moulting!

~half-moon & Solo


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

He also could be going through the hormonal teenage stage. Is he on the long nights treatment? If not, it might help calm him down if you start him on it. You'll get your sweet baby back soon enough!


----------



## rashid100 (Oct 3, 2012)

thanx guys


----------

